# NCE POWER CAB Programming issues.



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

It won't program any of my HO DCC/Sound trains, but will program all my N GAUGE trains, My MRC TECH 6 runs the HO trains just fine, 1 at a time of course. Could it be Voltage issues. I am trying to program on 3 feet of track for simplicity purposes. Thanks for anyone that can help. I know how to program and have read the manual a few times. Frustrated.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

That doesn't make sense.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

My thoughts exactly, I have 4 HO engines, Backman Spectrums with Tsunami Decoders that came with the units, the Powercab works fine with the N Gauge trains I programmed in it, which is 3 engines. When I try and put the HO engine on the HO track and try and program it into the Powercab it WONT read it. I deleted the N Gauge trains that were programmed into the unit to see if that would help......NOTHING. Frustrated!


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

HO LOVER said:


> My thoughts exactly, I have 4 HO engines, Backman Spectrums with Tsunami Decoders that came with the units, the Powercab works fine with the N Gauge trains I programmed in it, which is 3 engines. When I try and put the HO engine on the HO track and try and program it into the Powercab it WONT read it. I deleted the N Gauge trains that were programmed into the unit to see if that would help......NOTHING. Frustrated!


What kind of programming are you trying to do?


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Genetk44 said:


> What kind of programming are you trying to do?


Basic! Placing them on that short track, clicking program 4 times hitting enter, selecting 1 for standard, and going from there. It can't find the Decoder I guess. But that's the basic set up. And NOTHING. When I programmed my N Gauge about 3 months it was that simple. I programmed them in Minutes.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Some devices have problems programming sounder decoders due to the greater power requirements.

With my Digitrax DCS100 I had to install one of these to reliably program any and all decoders.

http://www.soundtraxx.com/access/ptb100.php

Frederick


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Cool, but OH BOY, looks difficult to install. I would buy it tomorrow if it drop in and play. Lololo. Let me read more about it. I hate to buy stuff and it still won't resolve the issue. This is possibly the fix though from reading the NCE manual for the 20th time. Lolol. Thanks for the link, looking into it right now.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

HO LOVER said:


> Cool, but OH BOY, looks difficult to install. I would buy it tomorrow if it drop in and play. Lololo. Let me read more about it. I hate to buy stuff and it still won't resolve the issue. This is possibly the fix though from reading the NCE manual for the 20th time. Lolol. Thanks for the link, looking into it right now.


I've been using the Powercab for 10 years....never had a problem. 
What address does the loco have?Can you just run the loco on DCC as it came from the factory?


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Genetk44 said:


> I've been using the Powercab for 10 years....never had a problem.
> What address does the loco have?Can you just run the loco on DCC as it came from the factory?


I sure can, when i connect the MRC Tech 6 ALL the HO locos run fine and everything works, but when i try with the power cab....NOTHING.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

HO LOVER said:


> I sure can, when i connect the MRC Tech 6 ALL the HO locos run fine and everything works, but when i try with the power cab....NOTHING.


MRC tech 6 like this?


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Genetk44 said:


> MRC tech 6 like this?
> View attachment 224682


Yes sir! Exactly the same one.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

HO LOVER said:


> Yes sir! Exactly the same one.


Thats a DC controller..I'm guessing your decoders are set to DC operation..try Programme on the Main( one push n the programming button) and get into the setup were it adks you If you want to operate DC, click no and then see if the devoder will answer to adress 3


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

DC has been clicked to off in set-up, also the unit operates my DCC N Gauge with zero issues. Sadly i would NOT recommend this unit to my friends. Looks as though it is more trouble than it is worth. I spent 6 hours yesterday and don't have another 6 today. May just stick to N GAUGE since this unit runs them EASILY. Would Not recommend it for HO DCC Sound trains.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

HO LOVER said:


> DC has been clicked to off in set-up, also the unit operates my DCC N Gauge with zero issues. Sadly i would NOT recommend this unit to my friends. Looks as though it is more trouble than it is worth. I spent 6 hours yesterday and don't have another 6 today. May just stick to N GAUGE since this unit runs them EASILY. Would Not recommend it for HO DCC Sound trains.


The problem isn't the Powercab. My Powecab can run 4 dcc sound-equipped locos with no problem at all.

When you have one of the HO locos on the track, what is the screen on your Powercab showing?


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Shows a normal Screen.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

HO LOVER said:


> DC has been clicked to off in set-up, also the unit operates my DCC N Gauge with zero issues. Sadly i would NOT recommend this unit to my friends. Looks as though it is more trouble than it is worth. I spent 6 hours yesterday and don't have another 6 today. May just stick to N GAUGE since this unit runs them EASILY. Would Not recommend it for HO DCC Sound trains.


I thought the issue was programming.

Do you have problems running as well?

Frederick


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

They won't even turn on, NOTHING. When i try to program it says 
MAIN OFF: WAIT. Pretty much not reading the decoders, but the minute i plug MRC TECH 6, they work right away.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

HO LOVER said:


> They won't even turn on, NOTHING. When i try to program it says
> MAIN OFF: WAIT. Pretty much not reading the decoders, but the minute i plug MRC TECH 6, they work right away.


So you have HO locos with DCC decoders and you know the address of each loco?

And they run with the MRC unit but not the NCE?

What brand/model of decoders?

Has the NCE unit ever work?

Thanks.

Frederick


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

NCE unit WORKS perfect with my N Gauge Trains. I am attempting to start each unit with the Generic Address 3. Again any N Gauge i have will program perfect and finds the Decoders, for the HO, It won't. I am heading to Train world to buy a New Diesel With DCC/SOUND in HO and see if when i put it on the program track it picks up the decoder. I can always return the train if i don't like it. I get 10 days to return it. providing i have receipt and everything in the box like NEW! Heading there now!


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

I am trying everything guys trust me, I am just frustrated!


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Be patient, we are trying to help.

So...some questions...did you buy these locos new or used? When you put them on the MRC did you try to programme anything?

Next...for me just try this....take one of the locos, put it on to the track after turning on your Powercab, let it sit for 30 seconds then hit the Select Loco button, then hit the 3 key, do not hit the zeo key at all, just the 3 key, then hit enter, then see if the loco will move in any direction.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

HO LOVER said:


> NCE unit WORKS perfect with my N Gauge Trains. I am attempting to start each unit with the Generic Address 3. Again any N Gauge i have will program perfect and finds the Decoders, for the HO, It won't. I am heading to Train world to buy a New Diesel With DCC/SOUND in HO and see if when i put it on the program track it picks up the decoder. I can always return the train if i don't like it. I get 10 days to return it. providing i have receipt and everything in the box like NEW! Heading there now!


1. So all of your locos are programmed for address 3?

2. It appears from reading the manual the NCE does not have separate connections for the main line and the programming track. You mention a programming track. How is that connected?

Frederick


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Genetk44 said:


> Be patient, we are trying to help.
> 
> So...some questions...did you buy these locos new or used? When you put them on the MRC did you try to programme anything?
> 
> Next...for me just try this....take one of the locos, put it on to the track after turning on your Powercab, let it sit for 30 seconds then hit the Select Loco button, then hit the 3 key, do not hit the zeo key at all, just the 3 key, then hit enter, then see if the loco will move in any direction.


Locos were bought BRAND new. Perhaps I should buy them used, Lololol. May have better luck. Hahahhahah. The MRC does not do any programming, and it can only run 1 loco at a time, that's why I want to do away with it. I just spent 500 bucks on 2 more Brand new locos Diesels this time. I raced home and they also work perfect on the MRC, but when put to the POWERCAB and I start to try and program it in I still get MAIN OFF. I knew this would happen no matter what engine I tried so I am not upset about my two Brand new Athern Genesis AMD 70 Ace engines. I am now at work but when I get home tonight at 9 PM eastern time, I will try this you mention here, and I will also try reversing the wires on the actual track, I doubt this will do anything but change the direction of how the loco will travel. Just so many know, this track is a lone TRACK, not attached to anything Else. Just 3 foot track, with one wire solder to one rail, the other wire solder to the other rail. Like i said, I'm doing this as simple as can be. Lololol. And I can't say thank you enough to all of you for trying to help me. I WILL NOT give up, almost did, but love these HO to much and want a simple working layout to mess with it. Again thanks and I will keep trying until something gives. 👍


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

Well I would expect to see MAIN OFF as you are going to be using the "PROGRAMMING TRACK".

I think with the NCE you are expected to have a switch, either manual or automatic, which would disconnect the outputs of the NCE from the main and connect them to the programming track.

But for test purposes your setup of just wiring to a isolated piece of track is fine.

After you see MAIN OFF do you ever see the MANUFACTURE value show up in the display?

Frederick


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

fcwilt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well I would expect to see MAIN OFF as you are going to be using the "PROGRAMMING TRACK".
> 
> ...


No i def DO NOT see the Manufacture Value show up on the display. That is what I would be looking for. What I will also do tonight is attempt to RESET the power cab to factory settings. Something I have NOT done. Reading the manual here at work on how to try and reset the Powercab to factory settings. I will NOT give up. LOLOLOLOLOL. I'm laughing now because the frustration has long left me. Thanks again for your wonderful help.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

HO LOVER said:


> No i def DO NOT see the Manufacture Value show up on the display. That is what I would be looking for. What I will also do tonight is attempt to RESET the power cab to factory settings. Something I have NOT done. Reading the manual here at work on how to try and reset the Powercab to factory settings. I will NOT give up. LOLOLOLOLOL. I'm laughing now because the frustration has long left me. Thanks again for your wonderful help.


Hi,

Do you have a loco that does NOT have a sound decoder in it?

If so have you tried it?

That would tell us if the NCE unit is bad or simply has a problem with sound decoders - not uncommon.

There is a reason there is a market for those "programming booster" products out there.


Frederick


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

HO LOVER said:


> No i def DO NOT see the Manufacture Value show up on the display. That is what I would be looking for. What I will also do tonight is attempt to RESET the power cab to factory settings. Something I have NOT done. Reading the manual here at work on how to try and reset the Powercab to factory settings. I will NOT give up. LOLOLOLOLOL. I'm laughing now because the frustration has long left me. Thanks again for your wonderful help.


Check your private message box on here.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Very interesting. I would suspect that all 5 loco boxes say DCC READY but for $500 for two, they had better be DCC EQUIPPED.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Bwells said:


> Very interesting. I would suspect that all 5 loco boxes say DCC READY but for $500 for two, they had better be DCC EQUIPPED.


Both DCC/SOUND EQUIPPED. If they don't have DCC/SOUND equipped I move on to another. They are Athern #G68820 and #G68807.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

fcwilt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have a loco that does NOT have a sound decoder in it?
> 
> ...


I do NOT have any in HO without Sound decoder. In N gauge I have both with sound decoder and Without, and both work PERFECT. So I think the sound decoder theory may not be my issue here. It is possible, but not likely since in the N Gauge it works.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

HO LOVER said:


> I do NOT have any in HO without Sound decoder. In N gauge I have both with sound decoder and Without, and both work PERFECT. So I think the sound decoder theory may not be my issue here. It is possible, but not likely since in the N Gauge it works.


The problem is a power issue and since the N units are likely to draw less power to begin with they may be working fine when the HO units don't.

Time will tell.

Frederick


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

fcwilt said:


> The problem is a power issue and since the N units are likely to draw less power to begin with they may be working fine when the HO units don't.
> 
> Time will tell.
> 
> Frederick


I have thought about this myself. Lololol. Someone is calling me tonight and will try and walk me thru it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Do these ho scale units have a switch in side for DC or DCC?


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

No they don't, the digital world is just that, Lololol. Everything computerized. Lololol.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

http://www.athearn.com/Content/PDF/UsersGuideDiesel_1.11.pdf


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

HO LOVER said:


> DC has been clicked to off in set-up, also the unit operates my DCC N Gauge with zero issues. Sadly i would NOT recommend this unit to my friends. Looks as though it is more trouble than it is worth. I spent 6 hours yesterday and don't have another 6 today. May just stick to N GAUGE since this unit runs them EASILY. Would Not recommend it for HO DCC Sound trains.


I'm sorry to hear this. However I have to say, I'm using the power cab on multiple ho scale sound locomotives of different manufacturers with zero issues on programing decoders. I don't believe this is a problem with all power cabs. Many people have them, and they love them. I for one am one of those people. I have heard that some decoders of some manufacturers, don't play well with some dcc controlers . That is a issue with the decoder not the controller. Just something for you to maybe check into. However I haven't had a decoder I couldn't program yet. Good luck... have a great day.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

alaska railroad said:


> I'm sorry to hear this. However I have to say, I'm using the power cab on multiple ho scale sound locomotives of different manufacturers with zero issues on programing decoders. I don't believe this is a problem with all power cabs. Many people have them, and they love them. I for one am one of those people. I have heard that some decoders of some manufacturers, don't play well with some dcc controlers . That is a issue with the decoder not the controller. Just something for you to maybe check into. However I haven't had a decoder I couldn't program yet. Good luck... have a great day.


True, but I have tried 7 different locos in HO which I own and they have different Decoders. So I don't know. LOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

So the NCE power can doesn't work. Except for N scale.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

redman88 said:


> So the NCE power can doesn't work. Except for N scale.


Pretty much it. With the N Gauge locos already programmed in, works PERFECT!


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

HO LOVER said:


> True, but I have tried 7 different locos in HO which I own and they have different Decoders. So I don't know. LOLOLOLOLOL.


Ok. I would say then you should have had luck with at least one loco, if not two. I can't personaly think of a issue that would cause this problem to be the power cab, as far as settings. But see what your friend can do for you tonight. If it does happen to be your power cab, by all means get a replacement. You will love the power cab when you get one that works for you. ( if it does happen to be the power cab at fault ). Again good luck, I am hoping for you.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Have read back through the thread I would suggest you have a few issues. 


One your NCE is set to program from the program track and won't run the trains this way. 

Any your locos are locked. Use the first link I supplied to unlock your locos. 

Here is the NCE book

https://ncedcc.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/article_attachments/200498799/Power_Cab_Manual_1-25-06.pdf


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

alaska railroad said:


> Ok. I would say then you should have had luck with at least one loco, if not two. I can't personaly think of a issue that would cause this problem to be the power cab, as far as settings. But see what your friend can do for you tonight. If it does happen to be your power cab, by all means get a replacement. You will love the power cab when you get one that works for you. ( if it does happen to be the power cab at fault ). Again good luck, I am hoping for you.


Oh trust me, I LOVE it for the N gauge, it is EXCELLENT AND I can run 5 N GAUGE trains AT the same time, that's why I Love it. But No Go so far with the nicer boys. Lololol. I don't have much invested in N Gauge, but lots in HO and want to stick with HO and sell the 5 N gauge engines I have, once I get this rectified.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

redman88 said:


> Have read back through the thread I would suggest you have a few issues.
> 
> 
> One your NCE is set to program from the program track and won't run the trains this way.
> ...


Very good point there Redman 88. You might have saved the day.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

HO LOVER said:


> Pretty much it. With the N Gauge locos already programmed in, works PERFECT!


This part doesn't make sense...if it works for the N scale lcos no reason it shouldnt work for the HO


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

In programming track mode it limits the power might be enough for the N scale.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

redman88 said:


> In programming track mode it limits the power might be enough for the N scale.


Ok...but I assume the op has also tried running the locos in regular running mode not just in programming track mode.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Genetk44 said:


> Ok...but I assume the op has also tried running the locos in regular running mode not just in programming track mode.




Which is why I said he has two problems. The kicker is the decoders got locked and they need to be run through the unlocking sequence.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

redman88 said:


> Which is why I said he has two problems. The kicker is the decoders got locked and they need to be run through the unlocking sequence.


Ok...first time I've heard that expression that the decoders are locked...what is the unlocking process?


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Genetk44 said:


> Ok...first time I've heard that expression that the decoders are locked...what is the unlocking process?






redman88 said:


> http://www.athearn.com/Content/PDF/UsersGuideDiesel_1.11.pdf




Found it here on the athearns web site


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

redman88 said:


> Found it here on the athearns web site


Do you mean this?


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

redman88 said:


> Which is why I said he has two problems. The kicker is the decoders got locked and they need to be run through the unlocking sequence.


Locked in what way? Or how? All I am doing is placing them on the track, clicking prog/esc 4 times, hitting enter, clicking enter for 1. And waiting for it to pick up the decoder, and I get "MAIN OFF" nothing else. I have done the same step for all the HO trains including the new one I got today. The other new one is still in the box and I have done nothing as I had to come to work.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Genetk44 said:


> Do you mean this?
> 
> View attachment 224826




That is what I read. There is a procedure for unlocking in the basic programming section. 


Welcome to the world of electronics. They do funny things some times.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

If my quick scan of the NCE manual is correct you can set the CVs with out reading the decoder when the power cab is set to programming track mode.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

redman88 said:


> That is what I read. There is a procedure for unlocking in the basic programming section.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the world of electronics. They do funny things some times.


Maybe but I doubt the two he got today are locked in such a way they just wont function...the locking seems to be about very specific CVs.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Genetk44 said:


> Maybe but I doubt the two he got today are locked in such a way they just wont function...the locking seems to be about very specific CVs.




The lock prevents you from resetting to factory defaults so if some other cv's got messed up you can't do a reset if it it got locked as well.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

redman88 said:


> The lock prevents you from resetting to factory defaults so if some other cv's got messed up you can't do a reset if it it got locked as well.


But the 2 new locos he got today can't have gotten locked straight out of the box.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Genetk44 said:


> But the 2 new locos he got today can't have gotten locked straight out of the box.




Unlikely but possible.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

redman88 said:


> Unlikely but possible.


Well I haven't tried 1 of the 2 i got earlier, and won't until I get the phone call, I will use that engine to prove the other Decoders are NOT locked when I get the walk thru tonight. Because I am doing EXACTLY what the manual calls for. And I have programmed all my N Gauge previously with it.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Genetk44 said:


> Ok...first time I've heard that expression that the decoders are locked...what is the unlocking process?


Yes it's true. I had a ho scale bli ac6000, that was locked. That's to prevent accidental decoder reprogramming.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

WOW is all i can say, a MILLION thank you's to GENETK44, a true gentleman who called me from Canada and walked me thru a few things then figured out for me to check my panel and connections, LOW and behold i was plugged into the middle part of the panel as opposed to the smaller one in the rear of the panel, i felt like a JACKASS! Problem solved and NOT by me, but by a true GENTLEMAN. GENETK44 i owe you a 6 pack of beer, Grateful to have had you help me out! To you sir i tip my hat. Blessings. If the moderator wants to close this thread, please do so. My issue has been solved. Go Canada!:appl:


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

HO LOVER said:


> WOW is all i can say, a MILLION thank you's to GENETK44, a true gentleman who called me from Canada and walked me thru a few things then figured out for me to check my panel and connections, LOW and behold i was plugged into the middle part of the panel as opposed to the smaller one in the rear of the panel, i felt like a JACKASS! Problem solved and NOT by me, but by a true GENTLEMAN. GENETK44 i owe you a 6 pack of beer, Grateful to have had you help me out! To you sir i tip my hat. Blessings. If the moderator wants to close this thread, please do so. My issue has been solved. Go Canada!:appl:


Hooray for you!!!!!! Now enjoy that power cab.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Here is what i am talking about the GREEN one is for the MRC and i was using that and sliding into the rear middle slot, the Black small one is the correct and goes NEXT to the middle slot. Problem finally solved by Mr. GENETK44.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

alaska railroad said:


> Hooray for you!!!!!! Now enjoy that power cab.


I was enjoying it with the N GAUGE, i know how great it is, now for the HO fun! whooooohooooo!


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Glad to have helped....enjoy your trains bud!&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Just another example that there isn't anything that can't be solved by the members here. Excellent work, genetk44, my hat is off to you!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

HO LOVER said:


> WOW is all i can say, a MILLION thank you's to GENETK44, a true gentleman who called me from Canada and walked me thru a few things then figured out for me to check my panel and connections, LOW and behold i was plugged into the middle part of the panel as opposed to the smaller one in the rear of the panel, i felt like a JACKASS! Problem solved and NOT by me, but by a true GENTLEMAN. GENETK44 i owe you a 6 pack of beer, Grateful to have had you help me out! To you sir i tip my hat. Blessings. If the moderator wants to close this thread, please do so. My issue has been solved. Go Canada!:appl:


The fact that you can post that proves that you are NOT, in fact, a jackass, but a good person.

And BTW, if there were a law against palm-to-the-forehead dumb mistakes, I would be in jail several times over.

Glad you got it figured out! Now on to the good stuff.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh my. If I hadn't been away for a few days I might have been able to save you a lot of time and frustration. As I was reading through the thread, I was wondering if you had the something plugged into the wrong port. Why? Because I DID THE SAME THING when I got my Power Cab and was puzzled why new locomotives did not respond at all. I finally figured it out after looking at the manual several times and in frustration finally looked at what I plugged into what. It took a bit of time because I assumed I was smart enough to be able to plug things into the right places.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

DavefromMD said:


> Oh my. If I hadn't been away for a few days I might have been able to save you a lot of time and frustration. As I was reading through the thread, I was wondering if you had the something plugged into the wrong port. Why? Because I DID THE SAME THING when I got my Power Cab and was puzzled why new locomotives did not respond at all. I finally figured it out after looking at the manual several times and in frustration finally looked at what I plugged into what. It took a bit of time because I assumed I was smart enough to be able to plug things into the right places.


Lol, that would have been great. You live and learn, we are always looking for the most complicated thing. Lol.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Well done Mr Genetk44. As CTVRR says we've all been there and done that.


----------

